# Dodo Juice Basics - Wash Pad and Drying Towel



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dodo Juice Basics Wash Pad
*Price & Availablilty:*
From £6.95 available online from Dodo Juice resellers such as Waxamomo http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=623&idcategory=25

*Used on:*
VW Golf - Shadow Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Basics of Bling Wash Pad.
A plush microfibre covered wash sponge

The problem with sponges is that they find it hard to keep dirt away from the paint surface, and dirt can migrate into the foam pores. The Basics Wash Pad addresses these issues by being covered in soft, plush microfibre, so it has some pile depth, and dirt is also prevented from transferring into the sponge inner. It also holds a lot of water and is easy to maintain - it can't rot like natural mitts.

*Packaging:*
Comes packaged in a plastic bag with a nice Dodo sticker on it.
*








Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is chubby and blue, made of MF and surprisingly enough smells like a MF.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*










I'm going to use this section to describe how it performs as it seems to be the most appropriate. Now I've been a long time advocator of wash mitts - I even strayed away from the Z sponge, so I had to grab the opportunity to try this MF wash pad to see what they are all about.

The wash pad itself feels good quality, made of nice microfibre and feels really soft. Of course first things first I grabbed the nearest CD and gave it a try - top marks it passed and so I was happy to use it on my car.

Dipping this in the bucket it seemed to take up less water than what a traditional mitt does, although when squeezed over the car after dipping it in the wash solution it was evident it had picked up a good amount.









On to how it performs - my car had a ncie film of grime on it, and coupled with the new basics shampoo from dodo the wash pad glided over the paint with ease taking the dirt with it.

The MF then came out clean once dipped in the rinse bucket and loaded up for washing again. What I'm trying to put across is that this wash pad really surprised me, and was a great wash medium.

*Ease Of Use:*
Very easy to use wash pad. Dip, clean, rinse.
*
Finish:*
A nice clean car.

*Durability:*
N/A - Although this washes up well and will not rot or anything I anticipate this lasting a while.

*Value:*
At £6.95 it is a bargain. Slightly cheaper than many mitts out there and I think it is a great buy for those who don't necessarily like mitts.
*
Overall DW Rating: 93%*









*Conclusion:*
As sceptical as I was at first, my view changed. This is an inexpensive addition to your washing arsenal. Works out nicely at the price and in combination with the rest of the Basics range will keep your car in great condition.

Dodo Juice Basics Drying Towel
*Price & Availablilty:*
Around £7.95 from online dodo resellers. Check Waxamomo out http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=624&idcategory=0

*Used on:*
VW Golf - Shadow Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Basics Drying Towel
A medium-pile drying towel offering good value and great absorbency.

A great value 60x60cm drying towel, made from soft and absorbent medium-pile microfibre. Low linting and easy to maintain. Perfect for professionals wanting an 'everyday' drying towel, or for newer detailers buying a drying towel for the first time.

*Packaging:*
Comes nicely packaged again with a Dodo sticker and description on the front. Sealed up and ready to go.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
This is a medium pile drying towel but looks quite fluffy and feels soft. Doesn't smell of much!

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
It is as easy as it gets, utilise your preferred drying technique and this towel will soak up the water. It's actually quite big as the picture shows on my golf bonnet. I didn't have to wring it out as such with the pat drying technique.

















*
Finish:*
Car nice and dry.


















*Durability:*
So far so good, looks to wash up well.
*
Value:*
In terms of good quality drying towels £7.95 is brilliant value.

*Overall DW Rating: 78%*









*Conclusion:*
Overall I think this is a good buy. Really complements the rest of the basics of bling range from Dodo and is a great entry to the brand. For me it just could do with being bigger! Also I may add the basics of bling branding throughout these products is very consistent and professional.

Thank you to Dom for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this visit one of Dodo online retailers.


----------

